# Trial und körperlicher Verschleiß?



## Deleted138492 (1. November 2012)

Ahoi.

Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mit Trial anzufangen. Vorgeschädigt bin ich durch einen zweifachen Handgelenkbruch (gefixt) und eine mehrfach luxierte rechte Schulter (nicht gefixt). Arthrose ist in beiden Gelenken quasi vorprogrammiert. Wie gut/schlecht ist Trialfahren für die (Hand-)Gelenke?

Anfangen würde ich wohl mit einem 20-Zöller wollen. Sollten sich Schmerzen im Handgelenk einstellen bzw. es mit Starrgabel auf Dauer zu schädlich sein, könnte ich auch eine passende Federgabel verwenden? Sofern es eine solche gibt.


----------



## family-biker (2. November 2012)

lenker mit viel rückbiegung benutzen(ich z.b. syntace vro 16°)und nicht,wie üblich,lenker brutalst nach vorne drehen,dann bleibst du weitgehend von schmerzen verschont.
im grossen und ganzen ist trial dermassen schlecht für die handgelenke...
bei mir sind beide discii triangularis zerschossen.

ganz wichtig:betroffene muskeln stärken,vorm training dehnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (3. November 2012)

Tatsächlich ist Trial für die Gelenke eine Qual, wenn man untrainiert ist. Fehlerhafte Technik als Anfänger begünstigt die Belastungen zusätzlich.


----------



## jan_hl (3. November 2012)

Nur so als Warnung:
Ich hab mir durch Untrainiertheit und falsche Technik vor zwei oder drei Jahren einen Bandscheibenvorfall beim Backwheelhop zugezogen...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. November 2012)

Hurra. Das heißt entweder wieder zusätzliches Muskeltraining (Zeit, Geld, Schmerzen) oder kaputte Gelenke (Zeit, Geld, Schmerzen). Ich bin so schon lädiert genug und nicht sonderlich scharf auf weitere Wehwehchen.

Danke jedenfalls für die Antworten.


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2012)

meiner meinung nach ist das feeling,dass trial einem bringt,jedes zwicken wert.
ich hatte so übelst probleme mit meinem rechten handgelenk,dass ich meinen job fast nicht mehr hätte ausüben können,ärzte sprachen von op usw.,hab nicht aufgegeben und kann nun wieder fahren.
jetzt geniesse ich jeden move auf meinem bike mehr denn je,ich zelebriere das trial fahren regelrecht.
viel geholfen hat mir das training mit dem powerball


----------



## JanStahl (5. November 2012)

.


----------



## family-biker (6. November 2012)

?


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2012)

!


----------



## ecols (6. November 2012)

Bitte Jungs!!


Ich hab noch im Hinterkopf, dass es hier auch einige mit Bandscheiben Problemen gab bei denen Trial eher Therapie als Schaden war. Ich glaub da gabs mal nen Thread.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2012)

Mit dem Rücken habe ich zum Glück (noch) keine Probleme, aber ohne Federgabel sehe ich großen Stress bezüglich meines Handgelenks aufkommen. Die OP war im März und ich kann die Hand immer noch nicht wie zu Zeiten vor dem Bruch benutzen.

Gäbe es denn geeignete 20"-Federgabeln oder nur für 26""?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ace86 (6. November 2012)

Ich bezweifle, dass es Federgabeln für 20" gibt bzw. selbst wenn würde es komisch aussehen. Außerdem wäre der nutzen für deine Handgelenke wohl auch gering, da man im Normalfall auf dem Hinterrad landet und dadurch den Großteil der Kraft absorbiert. Im Vergleich zum BMX hat man zumindest den Vorteil, dass die Reifen nicht so hart sind und dadurch auch leicht federnd wirken.

<Offtopic>
btw. in deiner Signatur sind einige syntaktische Fehler drin 
</Offtopic>


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2012)

Hmm, das mag wohl stimmen. Ich mÃ¶chte aber eher ungern mit Trial anfangen, nur um nach einer Zeit rauszufinden, dass meine HÃ¤nde danach vollkommen fÃ¼r die Tonne sind.

btw: Ja, weiÃ ich. Aber es korrekt und komplett definiert hinzuschreiben war mir zu mÃ¼hselig . Ich mÃ¼sste noch ein if reinklatschen.

â¬dit: Besser so?


----------



## Ace86 (6. November 2012)

das IF wär eigentlich nicht notwendig, ich meinte eher so sachen wie, dass man boolsche Ausdrücke nicht mit einem Komma verknüpft, sondern z.B. mit && oder ||. Und dass es in C soweit ich weiß kein true oder false gibt und ein Ausdruck wie "radeln==true" ein Vergleich ist, der aber nicht ausgewertet wird und somit den Rechner nur beschäftig ohne einen Nutzen zu bringen, usw.

Aber das war eh nur Spaß, man erkennt ja was gemeint ist.


----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2012)

Wer versucht, das 1:1 zum Laufen zu bringen, gehört eh mit einem C-Kompendium verdroschen. Wie der Joker schon sagte: It's about sending a message .


----------



## family-biker (6. November 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Mit dem Rücken habe ich zum Glück (noch) keine Probleme, aber ohne Federgabel sehe ich großen Stress bezüglich meines Handgelenks aufkommen.quote]
> 
> luftdruck beim trial so um 0.6 bis 2.8 bar.
> 
> je nach reifen mehr als genug komfort


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. November 2012)

Ich muss mich auch mal einschalten, hatte am Anfang Probleme mit den Handgelenken, aber nachdem sich mein Körper jetzt darauf eingestellt hat, geht es eigentlich ziemlich schmerzfrei.. Hängt auch alles davon ab, wie sauber man fährt und ob man sich eher auf die Technik oder das "Höher, weiter, schneller" konzentriert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (6. November 2012)

Ich bin mehr ein Technikfan. Nichtsdestotrotz: Schmerzfrei heißt keinesfalls problemfrei. Beispiel: Meine Schulter tut nicht weh, auch nicht im ausgekugelten Zustand .


----------



## JanStahl (6. November 2012)

Ich belaste subjektiv empfumden die Handgelenke durch Reissen beim Absprung mehr als durch Landen. Natürlich hilft wenig Luft auch.
Mir ist aber ein gut passender Lenker und vor allem ein runder Fahrstil wichtiger.


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2012)

Meine Schulter ist auch von Luxationen betroffen, wurde auch schon operiert (labrum fixiert) und danach passierte es dann auch noch mal (öfter).

Ich fahre dennoch trial und konnte derweil noch nicht feststellen, das es die schulter schlechter macht. 

Ich würde im großen ganzen ecols recht geben. Denn Trialfahren trainiert sämtliche stützmuskulaturen, dazu koordination und motorik.
Wenn man nicht permanent die dicken drops macht, seh ich da auch nur bedingt schädigungspotential für die gelenke. Vorn einfach ein reifen mit mehr volumen fahren, von anfang an drauf achten alles sauber abzufedern und dann sollte das kein problem sein. 

Da seh ich downhillballern als deutlich schädlicher für die handgelenke, auch wenn es da federgabeln gibt, aber die leiten immer noch genug erschütterungen durch.


----------



## Deleted138492 (7. November 2012)

Das klingt recht vernünftig. Vielleicht mache ich sicherheitshalber wieder nebenbei ein wenig Krafttraining, es schadet jedenfalls nicht. Hast du denn etwas unternommen, nachdem deine Schulter nach der OP wieder mehrfach ausgekugelt war?

Welches Einsteigerrad würdet ihr eigentlich empfehlen?


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2012)

Ja, ich hab mit dem Thera-Band Übungen gemacht um die rotorenmanchette zu stärken.
Der  Arzt der mich operiert hat, sagte mir, dass eine nochmalige operation  in meinem alter (22) nur begrenzt sinnvoll sei, dann lieber mit sport  und physio die muskulatur fit halten. Die Nasen in Innsbruck, wollten  mir eine zu kleine Gelenkpfanne unterstellen und diese mit einer  Knochenverpflanzung aus der Hüfte korregieren.
-> Mindestens 6 Monate kein Sport, 2Monate stillgelgter arm...
(das  leute mit sport ihr geld verdienen, und ein junger sportlicher mensch  vll. anderes zu tun hat als 6monate couchgammeln, scheinen die dabei  nicht zu berücksichtigen)

Mein problem: ich hab i.wann kein bock mehr auf die Übungen und dann lass ich es wieder sein...

Hab jetzt auf den touren im hochgebirge immer eine bandage an oder zumindest im rucksack dabei.


----------



## family-biker (8. November 2012)

661 wrist wraps sind für die handgelenke sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2012)

Ein 661 Wrist Wrap habe ich hier liegen, das ist in der Tat nützlich. Dass es auch Schulterbandagen gibt, wusste ich noch gar nicht. Welche hast du denn, bzw. welche ist zu empfehlen?

btw: Taugt das Koxx Yellow was? Meinem Laienauge scheint es zumindest so.

www.tartybikes.co.uk/20_inch_trials_bikes/koxx_yellow/c10p11662.html


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2012)

http://www.careshop.de/bandagen/armbandage/1924/bauerfeind-omotrain-schulterbandage


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2012)

Aua, der Preis . Und die bewirkt auch genug, um die Schulter größtenteils am Luxieren zu hindern?

btw: Was haltet ihr vom Rad?


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2012)

Geh mal zum arzt deines vertrauen, der kann dir sicher ein medizinischen nutzen, bzw. die notwendigkeit attestieren.
Ich hab nichts gezahlt, oder nur die geringe zuzahlung. 

Wegen dem rad: frag vll. mal in der kaufberatung. 

Rad schaut gut aus. Ist schon etwas besser als ein billiges einsteiger rad.

Warum eigentlich kein 26"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2012)

Weil ich mir von einem 20-Zöller mehr Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit erhoffe.

Der Arzt rät zur OP. Welche genau, hat er noch nicht präzisiert, aber ich habe (noch) keine Lust darauf.


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2012)

wenn du in Bonn bist, nutze die möglichkeit um mit den jungs dort mal ne testrunde zu drehen. Das sei echt empfohlen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. November 2012)

Ja, das mache ich auf jeden Fall mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## trialelmi (8. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn du in Bonn bist, nutze die möglichkeit um mit den jungs dort mal ne testrunde zu drehen. Das sei echt empfohlen!


Wen gibts denn noch alles in Bonn?


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2012)

nicht mehr viele? Aber selbst wenn, Köln ist ja auch nur ein katzensprung...


----------



## Basser (24. November 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das klingt recht vernünftig. Vielleicht mache ich sicherheitshalber wieder nebenbei ein wenig Krafttraining



sorry aber was isn trialen ?


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. November 2012)

Das solltest du doch wissen.


----------



## Basser (24. November 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Das solltest du doch wissen.



oh man, ultrafacepalm.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. November 2012)

Anstatt hier so dämlich rumzuspammen, solltest du dein Anliegen mal anständig formulieren. Solltest du mit deinem kryptischen Einzeiler darauf anspielen wollen, dass Trial schon Krafttraining sei, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Gewichtheben ist Krafttraining, alles Andere höchstens Ausdauertraining.

btw: Deine Schreibweise zeugt von übermäßigem Internetkonsum. Besorg dir mal eine Freundin (nein, linke und rechte Hand zählen nicht) und mach was gegen den Samenstau, dann hast du vielleicht kein so großes Geltungsbedürfnis mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2012)

@Müs Lee

ich benütz die  evs sb04


hält meine schulter gut unter kontrolle 
mein problem ist zwar ein anderes 
teillähmung arm/schulter muskulatur 
aber das Luxieren ist immer ein thema 
weil die bänder zwar ok sind aber halt nicht von einer muskulatur unterstütz werden

und mit dem evs fühlt es sich "richtig" an
der protektor ist abnehmbar
und ich hab einen von sas-tec drunter 
weil ich ja nur knochen und keine muskel mer hab


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. November 2012)

Körperlicherverschleiß ist bei mir wie folgt:
- Rechte und Linke Schulter mehrfach Luxiert (Taube Finger ect.)
- Seit ein paar Wochen Probleme mit dem linken Knie
- Standarts wie Handgelenke sind eher kleine Probleme

Gott sei dank gibt es ja den Deal...Arzt um die Ecke. Der versorgt einen ausgezeichnet 
Guter Sport fängt da an, wo die Gesundheit aufhört. Berthold Brecht


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @_Müs Lee_
> 
> ich benütz die  evs sb04



Intressant! 

Zieht die bandage die schulter in die gelenkpfanne? bzw nach oben? 

Btw. Gestern beim skifahren mal wieder schulterlux. Dummheit gehört halt bestraft 


@ bikefuhrpark

Hast du vor Trial schon sport gemacht, oder machst du noch nebenbei was? Ich glaube wenn man ohne einen sportlichen background mit trial anfängt, ists eher gefährlich. Vor allem weil man am anfang noch nicht so die gut konditionierte muskulatur hat, wie vll. nach 3 Jahren. Das kommt dann mit der nicht allzu sauberen Technik zusammen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. November 2012)

Vor dem Trial stand 7 Jahre Radfahren mit ziemlich dem ganzen Spektrum (CC,BMX,Street....). 
Neben dem Rad, gab es alles was nicht alltäglich ist (Powerisen, Kiteborden ATB...). 
Mit dem Trial kamen die körperlichen Defizite. Mit gezielten Muskelaufbau geht es mittlerweile. Technisch Fahre ich relativ sauber/schonend. 

Paar Jahre muss mein Körper noch. Hab schließlich nur ein Leben. 
Gute Besserung mit deiner Schulter!


----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2012)

jep zieht etwas hoch und hält den arm gut in position 
also ich bin zufrieden


----------



## beetle (25. November 2012)

Ace86 schrieb:


> <Offtopic>
> btw. in deiner Signatur sind einige syntaktische Fehler drin
> </Offtopic>



Das heisst auch eigentlich: Sexy, sane, free: pick any two.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (25. November 2012)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Anstatt hier so dämlich rumzuspammen, solltest du dein Anliegen mal anständig formulieren. Solltest du mit deinem kryptischen Einzeiler darauf anspielen wollen, dass Trial schon Krafttraining sei, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Gewichtheben ist Krafttraining, alles Andere höchstens Ausdauertraining.
> 
> btw: Deine Schreibweise zeugt von übermäßigem Internetkonsum. Besorg dir mal eine Freundin (nein, linke und rechte Hand zählen nicht) und mach was gegen den Samenstau, dann hast du vielleicht kein so großes Geltungsbedürfnis mehr.



calm down du superbeobachter und interpretierer, sonst bekommst noch hohen blutdruck


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. November 2012)

@ Triebtreter: Die sieht ziemlich gut aus! Danke für den Tip .

@ beetle: Das war bezüglich der alten Signatur. Mittlerweile habe ich eine andere .

@ Basser: Auch noch Denglisch... Dann lass mal endlich hören, was du überhaupt sagen wolltest.


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Dezember 2012)

Apdäit: Die Handgelenke scheinen es zu verkraften (schmerzen ein wenig -> dickere Griffe besorgt), nur habe ich ein seltsames Gefühl/Ziehen in der Schulter, wenn ich einen Absatz hinauffahre und das HR hinterherziehe. Also habe ich mir die SB04 von EVS geschnappt. Die wird hoffentlich ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Dezember 2012)

Hast du ein Theraband daheim?
-> Rotorenmanchette trainieren.

Diese kleinen muskeln die die schulter 'festhalten' sind so wichtig. Gerade bei dem von dir beschriebenen problem.
Ich hab das Band am Bett hängen und mach immer schnell vorm duschen 2-4 übungen. Sind 5-10minuten, aber man merkt ziemlich schnell einen erfolg.

Und mit der Bandage fahren,... hmmm.
Wie solln die muskeln stärker werden wenn sie nicht arbeiten müssen  


Ich hoffe das klingt jetzt nicht nach erhobenen zeigefinger...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Dezember 2012)

Nein, keine Angst . Du hast an sich recht. Bis ich mir mal ein solches besorgt habe, soll die SB04 ein wenig unterstützen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Dezember 2012)

Heute war kein Ziehen mehr zu spüren, was entweder an der etwas besseren Technik lag oder aber an der SB. Wie dem auch sei, ich besorge mir bald ein Theraband. Die Handgelenke melden sich auch nicht, wenn ich korrekt auf dem HR lande. Scheint also gut zu klappen .


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2012)

freut mich das mein tip hilft
für mich ist die sb04 auch das beste(bezahlbare) 
da ich ich ja leider keinen muskeln aufbauen kann 
werd ich das teil noch lang fahrn


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2012)

fÃ¼r die omotrain die ich verlinkt habe, zahlst 10â¬. Wird dir ja vom arzt verschrieben 

Warum kannst keine muskeln aufbauen?!

Ich werde wohl nach 10Tagen auch mal wieder radfahren gehen. Aber nur das MTB mal durch den frischen schnee prÃ¼geln.
Schlimmer als am laptop hocken und schmerzen bekommen wirds schon nicht werden


----------



## Sherco (4. Dezember 2012)

Er hatte doch bereits seine Teillähmung in dem Schultermuskel erwähnt.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Dezember 2012)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2012)

nervenwurzel ausriß c5/c6 teilausrissC4
das bedeutet keine ansteurung der muskeln
ohne ansteuerung kein aufbau


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2012)

mit dem motorad versucht eine "leidplanke"
zu verbiegen 
und dabei den kürzern gezogen 
sagt die polizei 
ich selber weiß von nix mehr (schädelhirntrauma)


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2012)

Oha! Und OP-mäßig ist bezüglich des Luxierens auch nichts zu machen?


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2012)

naja  noch luxiert gott sei dank nix 
die sb04 hab ich genommen um vorzubeugen 
und um einen schutz zuhaben wenns mich legt 
weils halt nur der schulterknochen istund keine muskel(delta usw)
die etwas dämpfen könnten bei einem sturz

darum der sas-tec protektor
mal so zur ansicht


----------

